# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  WoW Emu Section (How to Make Your Own WoW Server)

## Errage

Being a common member of the WoW Emu section, I have seen multiple people creating a new thread just to ask one question, which has been answered already.

I Was thinking that, like with the WoW Server advertising section, all new threads had to be accepted by a Moderator before being posted. If accepted, the thread would go up for all others to see, if rejected, the person would be sent a PM (Optional to the Mod) pointing the person in the right direction of their question, and the thread would be deleted before it gets to the Thread list.

----------


## Sahdrani

A good idea, but this would cut out about 85% of all threads. Still, I will support this.

Sahdrani

----------


## Acespades

> but this would cut out about 85% of all posts


that is the point



/agree with Errage

----------


## Errage

The moderators would have to accept Threads, not Posts, the posts don't matter, this is mainly to stop the floods of new Threads being created to ask a simple, already answered question.

----------


## Sahdrani

> The moderators would have to accept Threads, not Posts, the posts don't matter, this is mainly to stop the floods of new Threads being created to ask a simple, already answered question.


I agree. And I change my "post" to "thread"

Sahdrani

----------


## WoWLegend

I like it, would make my job alot easier

[LEGENDary thread stamp of approval]

----------


## BxR

Agreed Completely.

----------


## Demonkunga

[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]
[Demonkunga's Stamp of Approval]

----------


## Acespades

Rofl ^
(char limit)

----------

